# frothy ram



## sailors rest (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all, again,

So our ram sheep does not have a temp, has been wormed, but continues to be very wheezy, drooly/frothy and has been this way for going on two weeks despite all our efforts.  We drenched him tonight for bloat with a oil/water/bakingsoda blend and are hoping for the best.  He burbs frequently.  Really feeling helpless for the poor boy.  Has anyone seen anything like this?  advice?


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I would throw in the towel and call in a vet.
Frothy and wheezy sounds like maybe he is aspirating into his lungs. 
If this is happening that adds pnuemonia  to the mix.
I'm guessing that being able to burp is good.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

If this has been going on for two weeks already and no improvement from your treatments...then I'd have to say a vet would be the way to go.

Have never seen this in our sheep...so I have no suggestions...hope your ram will be okay!


----------

